# Thunder Mountain in Steamboat no longer timeshare? [worried family is being scammed]



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Our son-in-law's folks bought a week in a studio on eBay a few years ago.  It's Thunder Mountain low-season ski, which floats around Thanksgiving (not a great week).  

They always complain about the trading power, and I offer advice readily when asked.  I just think they aren't wise in the way of timeshare.  

Recently, on Mother's Day, I asked if they had gone anywhere interesting, and they said the entire resort is being sold, and they will get $4,000 for their "free" little studio, so they are relieved to be done with it.  I tried to ask questions about this deal, because I think they are being scammed somehow. They kind of shut me down by saying it's a done deal, and they were just glad to be rid of the week.    

They believe this information about the resort's sale is coming from the management.  The resort is managed by VRI, according to the VRI website.  I mentioned VRI as the management company, and they said that didn't sound right.  

What scam is this?  I am trying to figure out if they paid money to someone for "closing costs," or some other excuse.  I will see them tomorrow, but I am kind of uncomfortable in confronting them with a bunch of questions.  They tend to get a little testy.  Should I just drop it?

Does anyone know anything about this resort ending as a timeshare?  Is someone trying to get a bunch of owners of one unit together to sell the entire unit as wholly owned?  I know a few people who tried it at Twin Rivers, not far away from Steamboat, and weren't very successful (stubborn old original owners wouldn't believe their off-season weeks were worthless).   

What questions can I ask to make them talk without getting angry?  I am trying to help them, but if they already paid money, it's beyond my help, I think.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Saw them yesterday as we all helped the kids move.  I didn't mention it but thought about it a few times.  

I hoped someone would know something.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 30, 2013)

No personal knowledge but you could call Steamboat Central Reservations since they have connections all over the resort and may know the current status. 

(877) 783-2628

Cheers


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2013)

IMHO there could not be a timeshare termination that was completely absent from the internet

Googlle turns up nothing


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 30, 2013)

The VRI site still lists TM and they are quick to make changes.  I recently gave away a 2Br at this resort and as soon as the deed was transfered my account disappeared.  I tried calling to make sure it was transfered and they had no record of me owning at that resort.

Now I know someone there has a record of me but for on line use I no longer existed at Thunder Mountain.

I find it hard to believe that something of this proportion would not get immediate attention by them.


----------



## daileyad (Jun 30, 2013)

II had a Thunder Mountain exchange available for June 2014 when I looked last week.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 30, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... They kind of shut me down by saying it's a done deal, and they were just glad to be rid of the week.



Although there is clearly something "fishy" about this and it is likely some kind of scam, from your description there is only downside in this for you, despite your best intentions.

1)  You somehow determine that this is undeniably a scam, and it will only make them look bad.

2)  They paid money; it is a scam; now you made them look bad and feel bad.

Adults are entitled to spend (or waste) their money as they see fit.  Look how many people persist in their developer timeshare purchase despite being within the recission period and knowing how much more it will cost than resale, because they perceive some benefit (security of purchasing from the developer, VIP, parking privileges, etc.)

They clearly seem to have made their decision regarding Thunder Mountain and are not looking for information or opinions on their decision.  (After getting burned this time, they may ask for your opinion next time, since they must know of your timeshare experience).



rickandcindy23 said:


> They tend to get a little testy.  Should I just drop it?



Yes, and it would probably be best to not ever discuss Thunder Mountain again unless they initiate the topic. (JMO, because you asked).




rickandcindy23 said:


> I didn't mention it but thought about it a few times.



... and don't let this weigh on your mind any longer.  It seems better for everyone involved to just let it go.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Update on this...

A couple of people are indeed trying to buy out many weeks in one unit to own it as a whole, but the ski week owners are mostly holding out on their weeks, so it ain't goin' to happen.

The MF's and the perceived "burden" are not going away.  I hope they didn't pay any money.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 12, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Update on this...
> 
> A couple of people are indeed trying to buy out many weeks in one unit to own it as a whole, but the ski week owners are mostly holding out on their weeks, so it ain't goin' to happen.
> 
> The MF's and the perceived "burden" are not going away.  I hope they didn't pay any money.



The best to hope for is that they got & took an offer of $4000 for their week. (Doubtful). More likely is they had a feeler that said they'd be paid "up to" $4K IF the buyers were successful at obtaining the rights to the majority of the resort in order to move ahead with a whole ownership plan. If that plan failed they likely still have no taker & will eventually mention they still need to get out. 

Worst - they are disappointed and now desperate to sell and fall for a "pay us to get out" scam. Somehow if you are perceived to be involved (as in "you asked so you must have known!") you will also take the brunt of the blame for the whole thing. 

It's not easy being a known active participant in the timeshare world.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 12, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Update on this...
> 
> A couple of people are indeed trying to buy out many weeks in one unit to own it as a whole, but the ski week owners are mostly holding out on their weeks, so it ain't goin' to happen.
> 
> The MF's and the perceived "burden" are not going away.  I hope they didn't pay any money.



Just curious. If someone bought all 52 weeks of one unit wouldn't they still owe 52 MF annually?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you are able to get 52 weeks of one unit, you may be able to sell the unit as wholly owned, which makes it a one-owner condo and isn't subject to the MF's annually.  Takes a lot of title work, but it's been done at Twin Rivers, in Fraser, CO.  I think it depends on the governing docs and how it's all set up.  Twin Rivers is 27 wholly owned units, and 33 timeshare units.  Used to be 26/34. 

So many issues with a timeshare mixed in with private condos.  That was a nightmare.  Timeshare owners paid an unfair amount of money for all improvements to the common amenities, and the owners who owned the units outright got by with it for YEARS.  It's now managed better, I hope.  But the former management company allowed it, and they should have been sued.   

I also think this is the very reason most timeshares are 1-51 and or do not include all 52 weeks and maintain one week as a resort-owned week per unit.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 12, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you are able to get 52 weeks of one unit, you may be able to sell the unit as wholly owned, which makes it a one-owner condo and isn't subject to the MF's annually.  Takes a lot of title work, but it's been done at Twin Rivers, in Fraser, CO.  I think it depends on the governing docs and how it's all set up.  Twin Rivers is 27 wholly owned units, and 33 timeshare units.  Used to be 26/34.



If it was developed as 100% timeshares then simply obtaining all 51 or 52 weeks of one unit wouldn't make it whole ownership. It would just mean you pay 100% of the annual fees for that unit.  If the development was built as a mix of whole ownership & timeshare then maybe - again depending on the documents - it could be converted. Still not certain even in that case. 

It is equally impossible to unilaterally convert a whole ownership into a timeshare!  Unless the whole project goes along it cannot be done.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 12, 2013)

Just for info, I own two deeded 1/5 shares of two different mixed condo/timeshare complexes in Steamboat Springs, The Rockies and The West. 

There are about less than 10% of the units in either complex that are timeshares and the rest are individually owned whole units. When the complexes were built back in the 70's, they were set up that way and they have been maintained that way ever since then.

A few of the timeshare units in The Rockies have been converted to regular units by one owner either buying all five shares or a group setting up a partnership. The deed then is changed from a timeshare to a simple condo deed. No idea what the Thunder Mt arrangement described is but it could be something similar. 

In either case, the condo dues are the same for comparable sized units and divided between the timeshare owners and billed monthly to each share owner or billed to the sole owner if it is a regular unit. 

I love this arrangement since it allows me to spend 15 Jan to the end of ski season and not have to pay the expenses associated with full ownership.:whoopie:

Cheers


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Two former TUG members have been involved in this buying of many weeks in certain units, then attempting to convert to a wholly-owned unit.  They succeeded in accomplishing one conversion, which was a fractional ownership.


----------

